# parasite on my rhom?



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

one of my rhoms have something like a blister that developed on it chin, sorta looks like a blood blister, is this a parasite or is this from him ramming the glass?


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

My rb has it too. It's just from it ramming the glass.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Mine has it also,from hitting the glass,it will heal.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bump in the chin forms from ramming the glass too much, or the space for your Ps being too small. Its nothing to worry about. The use of salt or Melfix should help within time.

_*Moved to Disease, Parasite and Injury*_ :moved:


----------

